# Bent control arm



## GtoJonny (Oct 15, 2017)

I ran my gto on the curb and my whole tire is pushed in Idk what I should do the car mechanic said it?s 1500 to 2000 min to fix which is no problem then he told me to junk or bring it to auto body shop saying it?s the frame what should I do ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*pictures*

pictures always help


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

First, it would be helpful to write complete sentences with some punctuation. That made my head hurt reading it.

Second, are you saying there is frame damage? Replacing a bent control arm isn't that hard. But if the mechanic saw frame damage he won't and can't fix it. You'd have to take it to a shop that is certified in frame damage repair. They will have the proper tools to diagnose and tell you how much in the hole you're going to be. 

Third, why not call your insurance? If they will cover it you're only in the hole for your deductible and not all the fixes. If it is frame damage and they won't cover it, see how much they are going to offer for a total out. Take that and the money you would have to pay a body shop to fix it and go buy another gto.


----------

